# Power on Off



## guarddan

I just received my TIVO Stream 4k unit yesterday. The setup went great and it is easy to use. When I turn my television off with the Sony remote it turns off but then within a short time turns back on by itself to the TIVO home screen. Anyone know what might be causing this? The television has a firestick which never does this and the tv is brand new. Thanks


----------



## cybergrimes

It's not working right, a lot of folks are either turning off CEC on the TV or following this to turn off CEC on the TiVo itself
Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming


----------



## Dan Clarke

CEC on Sony TV is called "BraviaSync" ...but I couldn't shut it off. But then again, Tivo shouldn't have released this with this bug. No other streaming device has this issue that I'm aware of...useless for me until it's fixed.


----------



## ptcfast2

Dan Clarke said:


> CEC on Sony TV is called "BraviaSync" ...but I couldn't shut it off. But then again, Tivo shouldn't have released this with this bug. No other streaming device has this issue that I'm aware of...useless for me until it's fixed.


Yeah their current "solution" is turn off CEC everywhere else instead of the Stream. Ability to turn it off on the Stream is there, but hidden. They could literally release a small update to add the menu item officially, but yet here we are weeks after launch...


----------



## privateinfo

I introduced my third Tivo Stream 4k into my home. So with the third one I was having the powering on issues. All my TV's are various Sony's, the TV having the issue is my newest Sony. To resolve I went into the Sony TV Menu > HDMI Settings > turned off auto power on. That did the trick. A workaround at least....


----------



## Steveknj

lots of threads on this. Here's one:

CEC and the 4K

I refuse to use this product until this is fixed. How can you release a product with an issue such as this? You'd think they would have tested this. I'm not going through the hack to fix it. It's up to TiVo to fix it.


----------



## Dan Clarke

Thanks for the info. I reached out to TiVo and they said to contact the TV manufacturer. I asked what the ETA was and was told it was still being worked on. Sigh.


----------



## Mikeguy

Dan Clarke said:


> Thanks for the info. I reached out to TiVo and they said to contact the TV manufacturer. I asked what the ETA was and was told it was still being worked on. Sigh.


Lol--yes, it's an issue for all the TV manufacturers and it's not a TiVo issue. Shameful.


----------



## das335

I was having this problem with the TiVo Stream 4K and my Sony TV. 
I got frustrated enough to use the info provided by ptcfast2 in this thread (see CEC Settings)
Access Tivo Stream 4K Hidden A/V Menus

It's been over 1 day and no more issues with my Sony TV turning on by itself.


----------



## Steveknj

das335 said:


> I was having this problem with the TiVo Stream 4K and my Sony TV.
> I got frustrated enough to use the info provided by ptcfast2 in this thread (see CEC Settings)
> Access Tivo Stream 4K Hidden A/V Menus
> 
> It's been over 1 day and no more issues with my Sony TV turning on by itself.


I have plenty of streaming devices, so I refuse to have to deal with going through this hack. It's up to TiVO to fix an issue that no other streaming device has and obviously CAN be fixed via a hack. So they need to make this hack happen in the background. Otherwise, I will not use it and not recommend it for use. This product should never have been released.


----------

